# Get to know APR Audi R8 LMS Driver Dion von Moltke



## Dionvm (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This is Dion von Moltke! I wanted to get to know everyone better and hear from everyone, what your thoughts are on the Audi and APR as well! Here is my facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dion-von-Moltke/243664926530 and my twitter is: https://twitter.com/#!/DionvmRacing

Check them out and I would love to hear from everyone!

Thanks,
Dion
www.Dionvm.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Dion. If you get the chance, shoot me an email to george(at)fourtitude.com. I have an idea that I'd like to run past you.

And welcome to the site!


----------

